# how fast is 02 maxima?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

my fren wants to race me, his dad drives an 02 Maxima Auto and i'll be using my dad's 99 Accord I4 Auto which ones do u guys think will win? how much horses does the 02 maxima's have? i think his is base model. Thanks .


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

um, I wound not bet anything thats for sure...and he has 255hp by the way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

so he'll pretty much kill the accord huh?  dang do u think a stock fastback has much of a chance due to the weight?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

I he has a 6 speed SE, you're pretty much screwed. That accord doesn't stand a chance of being able to put as much power to the ground, unfortunately. Those accords are really nice, but the 02 Maxima is just plain meatier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

well its a Automatic, it pushes 255 horsies... i think imma loose i saw a maxima pull pretty damn quick :/


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the auto max could beat even the v6 accord, so it will definately destroy the I4 accord.


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

Auto maximas should be mid to high 14's. 15's if he's a bad driver. Also depends on the trim. GXE lightest, GLE heaviest. SE is inbetween. Either way, you will be owned unless you can run mid 14's or you can nail a .500 and he's sleeping.


----------

